# إيه إتش-64 أباتشي



## AGOOR95 (28 يوليو 2010)

*  إيه إتش-64 أباتشي*



(تم التحويل من أباتشي (طائرة))​ 
أباتشي اي.اتش-64 (Apache AH-64)



طائرة أباتشي أمريكية فوق تكريت
*النوع: *مروحية هجرمية
*بلد الأصل: *

الولايات المتحدة
الصانع: بوينغ، مكدونل دوغلس، هيوز
*أول طيران* : 30 يونيو1975
*المستخدم الأساسي: *جيش الولايات المتحدة
القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية
 الجوية الملكية الهولنديةالجيش الياباني
*الكمية المصنوعة: *
 أكثر من 1000*سعر الوحدة*$56.25مليون للفئة 
 الأحدث AH-64D​ 
*إيه إتش-64 أباتشي* (بالإنجليزية: *AH-64 Apache*‏) هي مروحية هجوم أمريكية من إنتاج شركة بوينغ، وتعد طائرة الهجوم الرئيسية للجيش الأمريكي.
وتتميز الأباتشي بأنها مروحية هجومية عالية التسليح، ذات ردود أفعال سريعة، بإمكانها أن تهاجم من مسافات قريبة أو في العمق، بحيث تكون قادرة على التدمير، والإخلال بقوات العدو.
وهي قادرة على العمل ليلا ونهارا وفي بجميع الظروف المناخية. والأباتشي مسلحة بصواريخ هيلفاير الخارقة للدروع وهي مجهزة بمدفع رشاش إم230 بعيار 30مم، وصواريخ الهايدرا 70 (مقاس 2.75 إنش) الفعالة تجاه أنواع مختلفة من الأهداف. طائرة الأباتشي قادرة على الصمود في مواجهات عنيفة، حيث تستطيع الاستمرار في العمل حتى بعد الإصابة بطلقات 23مم في مناطقها الحساسة.
الأباتشي أي اتش-64 أي، مزودة بأربع أطقم شفرات وبمحركين تربينيين من شركة جينيرال اليكتريك بقوة 1890 حصان لكل منهما، أقصى وزن لها يصل إلى 17650 باوند مما يسمح لها بالوصول إلى سرعة تحليق 145 ميل/س وقدرة على الطيران المتواصل ل 3 ساعات. يمكن تركيب خزان وقود إضافي خارجي للـطائرة أي اتش-64 بسعة 230 غالون، مما يسمح بزيادة مدى عملياتها. ويمكن تركيب أربع خزانات ذات سعة 230 غالون كحد أقصى. يمكن نقل طائرة أي اتش-64 لمسافت طويلة من خلال طائرات سي-5، وسي-141وسي-17.​ 



أباتشي​ 

أي اتش-64 تستطيع حمل 16 صاروخ هلفاير الموجة بالليزر. هذه الصواريخ لها مدى 8000 متر ،و تستعمل بشكل أساسي لتدمير الدبابات والعربات المصفحة. وتستطيع طائرة أي اتش-64 أن تحمل 76 صاروخ أرض جو عيار 2.75 تستعمل ضد الأفراد والعربات ذات التصفيح الخفيف. كما تحمل 1200 قذيفة بعيار 30مم.
جهاز تسجيل الفيديو على متن الطائرة قادر على تسجيل 72 دقيقة حسب ما يقرره قائد الطائرة أو مشغل الأسلحة. هذا التسجيل يساعد فيما بعد في تقيم نجاح المهمات التي أجرتها الطائرة. وهي أيضا مزودة نظام دوبلر للقيادة، ونظام تحديد الموقع.
الطائرة مجهزة بثلاث أنظمة للرؤية، بحيث تكون قادرة على مراقبة منطقة القتال في أي وقت وبأي ظرف. ومن هذه الأجهزة نظام رؤية مرتبط بجهاز الرؤية الليلية التي تظهر في شكل الكرة الأمامية المركبة تحت الأباتشي (جهاز تقوية ضوء وكاميرا ما دون الحمراء) ويتم بث الصور مباشرة إلى خوذة ضابط الأسلحة على متن الطائرة على شاشة صغيرة أمام إحدى عينيه كما أن جهاز الرؤية يقوم بالدوران والتحرك في الاتجاه الذي ينظر إله ضابط الأسلحة أوتوماتيكيا.



أي اتش-64 أي​ 

وقد طوّرت مروحية القتال الرئيسية AH-64A APACHE التي تنتجها شركة بوينغ الأمريكية (القسم العسكري) عملاق صناعة الطائرات في العالم، طوّرت من النماذج السابقة لتلبي احتياجات الجيش الأمريكي وكذلك لتلبية رغبات الدول والجيوش التي ترغب في الحصول عليها بشكل موسّع.
دخلت الـ *AH-64A* الخدمة في *الجيش الأمريكي* عام 1984. وهي في هذه النسخة مجهزّة بأنظمة قادرة على إدارة العمليات القتالية أثناء الليل وكذلك في مختلف الظروف المناخية (بما في ذلك الطقس الرديء) وكذلك فيها نظام تحديد الأهداف بواسطة الأشعة تحت الحمراء FLIR والمركبة في خوذة الرأس للطيار والتي من خلالها تتيح للطيار تعقب الأهداف والسيطرة الكاملة على الآلة القتالية التي يقودها وأيضاً فيها نظام فريد في توجيه المدفع الرشاش ذي عيار 30 مم المركّبة في مقدمة المروحية بواسطة اتجاه حدقة عين الطيار واتجاه نظره. النظام الفريد المجهزة به مروحية الأباتشي والتي تعتمد على اتجاه نظر الطيار هي عبارة عن نظام تحديد أولي (بشكل ابتدائي) للهدف ومن ثمة تتولى أنظمة التوجيه الليزري والموصولة بشاشات عرض في مقصورة الطيار تتولى متابعة الهدف في مرحلة أخرى من مراحل الهجوم. درع الأباتشي مجهز كي يقاوم اختراق إطلاقات مباشرة عليها من عيار *12.7* مم وكذلك الشحوم الثقيلة التي تدور في محركها مصممة كي لا تنسكب في ظروف قاسية من قبيل.
وقد أثبتت الأباتشي نفسها في ميدان القتال الفعلي وفي عدة نزاعات مسلحة قادتها الولايات المتحدة في حرب الخليج الثانية، أفغانستان وغزو العراق الأخيرة، حيث أثبتت الأباتشي أنها مروحية قادرة على البقاء في ساحة المعركة بالرغم من إصابتها إصابات مباشرة بقذائف RBG المضادة للدروع.​ 
*1 المواصفات الفنية*​ 
*2 المستخدمون*​ 

*1.المواصفات الفنية*

*وحدة توليد الطاقة*محركان توبينيان طراز T700 GE701C بقوة 1,800 قوة حصانية*الوزن الكلي*9,570 كغم بأقصى حمولة*الوزن فارغة*5,060 كغم*الأبعاد*الطول 58.2 قدم (17.7 م), الارتفاع 15.25 قدم (4.64 م), قطر المروحة الرئيسية 48 قدم (14.63 م)*الأداء الديناميكي*سقف الارتفاع 13,530 قدم (4,120 م). بمحرك واحد, 20,000 قدم (6,100 م) بكلا المحركين*السرعة القصوى للطيران*265 كم/ساعة*المدى*481 كم (260 ميل)بخزان الوقود الداخلي (دون خزان وقود إضافي)*التسليح*مدفع رشاش (بسبطانة واحدة) عيار 30 مم بقدرة 1,200 إطلاقة/د, 16 نقطة تعليق على الجناحين لتثبيت 16 مقذوف موجه بالليزر/ الرادار طراز هيلفاير أو لتعليق Air-Air صواريخ جو-جو, أوعية لإطلاق 70 صاروخ (غير موجه) عيار 70 مم​*2.المستخدمون*




خارطة للدول المستخدمة لمروحيات الأباتشي، اللون الأحمر للدول الحالية المالكة للمروحيات، الأخضر للدول التي تنوي ادخالها في قواتها المسلحة.​ 




مروحية أباتشي تابعة للقوات المسلحة اليابانية​ 




طائرات أباتشي تابعة للجيش الأمريكي في قاعدة الأسد الجوية في العراق​ 





الولايات المتحدة

698 مروحية ​
241 AH-64A, ​
457 AH-64D ​



إسرائيل


30 مروحية من طراز AH-64A ​


18 مروحية من طراز AH-64D 


اليابان​
50 مروحية من طراز AH-64D ​


مصر​
36 مروحية من طراز AH-64A حدثت عام 2005 للطراز AH-64D ​


اليونان​
20 طائرة مروحية من طراز AH-64A ​
12 طائرة مروحية من طراز AH-64D ​


هولندا​
30 مروحية من طراز AH-64D ​


الإمارات العربية المتحدة​
30 طائرة مروحية من طراز AH-64A ​


الكويت​
16 مروحية من طراز AH-64D ​


السعودية​
12مروحية من طراز AH-64A ​


سنغافورة​
18 مروحية من طراز AH-64D ​
 

وارجو أن يكون قد نال أعجابكم
و أرجو الرد على الموضوع
والسلام علايكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 

الأمضاء


----------



## nimmmo3 (29 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر
وى ربنا يعينك


----------



## nimmmo3 (29 يوليو 2010)

بس معلش ايه الفرق بين * 
ah-64a
** ah-64d*


----------



## hassaw (29 يوليو 2010)

شووووووووو السوق الخليجية زاخمة بالأسلحة الأمريكية


----------



## AGOOR95 (1 أغسطس 2010)

"AH-64A" الطراز القديم ل"AH-64d"


----------



## nimmmo3 (2 أغسطس 2010)

ما انا فاهم
اقصد ايه الفرق فى التحديث


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## wdelrasheed (7 أغسطس 2010)

_شكــــــــــــــــــرا جـــــــــــــــزيـــــــــــــلا عــــــــــــــــــــــلى المعلومــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات القمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة_


----------



## AGOOR95 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*الموضوع الجديد النفاثة هارير*

إن شاء الله سأقدم موضوع وافى عن النفاثة هارير


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------

